# please take a look



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

A person sold traps on ebay with the possabilty they where stolen for all the imformation look at site bb.bbboy.net/alaskagoldforum-viewform?form=3 all trapers need to be aware of this as it affects us all Thank you Dewey 280 IM


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

Couldn't get the address to work?


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

It is on the Alaska Gold Forum The trapping forum


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Didnt work for me either


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/18-ASSORTED-VINTAGE ... dZViewItem
try this Dewey


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

http://bb.bbboy.net/alaskagoldforum-viewforum?forum=3
Look at this forum for the topic of stolen traps Dewey


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

You need permission to get to that trapping forum.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

ya i cant get into those links for some reason.


----------

